

Ask HN: Best place to get someone to do a Wordpress theme? - dawie

Where is the best place to get someone to create a Wordpress theme for me? 99Designs looks like they do design and not really theme coding.<p>Basically I just want a my wordpress theme to be the same as my main page.
======
pierrefar
Lots of crowdsourcing sites as you rightly noted.

Here in Cambridge (UK), we have quite a few mailing lists and meetups of
hackers/designers/coders and so it's quite easy to just tap those. I bet you
can find similar things locally near you.

Also, if you are near a university or college, then you have access to lots of
talent willing to work for relatively little money. Students are interested in
cash, yes, but also interested in building their portfolio.

~~~
dawie
Thanks for your answer. The thing is though that these skills are pretty
specific. I already have a design and logo, I just need it "Ported" over to
Wordpress.

~~~
pierrefar
Yep, that shouldn't be a problem. There are people that specialize in Drupal,
WP, Joomla, etc, so just ask.

